# Nissan california shock absorbers



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

Guys,

Last weekends I checked my shock absorbers and all are leaking.

Can you recommend an affordable but of good quality shock absorbers that is available here in the Philippines? 

I was thinking of KYB but I don't know what type or model fits on my 1989 Nissan California.

I hope you could share me your choice/ recommended shocks.


----------



## jp_malupet (Jan 11, 2004)

sir KYB shocks are ok for our b12.. fluid type shock for the front and gas shocks for the rear.. if your from the east side of Manila you can buy from Nisway if your from North you could go to Nisparts Banawe..HTH


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

jp_malupet said:


> sir KYB shocks are ok for our b12.. fluid type shock for the front and gas shocks for the rear.. if your from the east side of Manila you can buy from Nisway if your from North you could go to Nisparts Banawe..HTH


Am not familiar with shocks and this is the 1st time I will replace the front and rear shocks.

Any particular model of KYB that is best for our b12? 

So its ok to mix fluid type and gas types shocks absorbers? I thought I can only install straight fluid or straight gas types.

Thank you for referring me to Nisway and Nisparts. I'll do my best to reach them because I am from Bulacan.

Anyways, its nice that you are from the Philippines also. And by the way you have a great car. I hope we could have constant communications regarding parts and maintenance etc. 

Lastly I saw a sticker in your car. How can I join the sentraclub? Do you have a website?


----------



## jp_malupet (Jan 11, 2004)

Glad to be of help sir....you could go for the Fluid type KYB shocks for your b12 as long as it fits your car.. you could also go for the KYB excel G.. but for daily driving cars the KYB fluid type shocks would do.. fluid type for front and gas type for the rear would be a great combination in terms of ride comfort.. this was my previous set-up with stock springs but since I installed lowerings springs for the front I also changed my front shocks with gas type.. since your from Bulacan maybe you could give Nisparts Banawe a call to inquire about the different prices of the Shocks... and by the way Paraut shocks are also good for our b12... thanks for your comments to my car.. here's the link to sentraclubph.. Sentra Club PH just register and join the forums.. hope to see at our EB's


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok. I'll register at sentra.ph. By the way, do we refer to our rides as california or sentra? 

There was a time when a saw a california having a SGX in it. What does it mean?


----------

